# There Was..



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

By:Edward Lear his Book of Nonsense

There was an Old Man of th' Abruzzi,
So blind that he couldn't his foot see;
When they said, 'That's your toe,'
He replied, 'Is it so?'
That doubtful Old Man of th' Abruzzi.


We are so serious, and at times we need an innocent chuckle. Just silliness.


----------

